# Has Doug Christie lost his starting job



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

If the Kings win tonight, and it looks that way, Turkman will most likely play a big role. I just can't see him being happy coming off the bench the way he has been playing.

His play will keep him on the floor, the Turkman is to hungry.

Just to much talent in a 6'10" body to let rust on the bench.

Christie will make a nice backup stopper and reliever.


----------



## tinygiant (Sep 10, 2002)

Has he really grown to 6-10 in the last couple of years? Or has listed height inflation gotten out of control?


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Pollard is 6'11" and just saw them side by side*

They looked almost even..The dude has grown if that's possible.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Pollard is 6'11" and just saw them side by side*



> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> They looked almost even..The dude has grown if that's possible.


Turk just turned 22 recently so. It really is and he also looks bigger as far as his weight is concerned. He might be a better toni Kukoc


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

i don't like Turk...he just doesn't do anything that great...maybe one day but, i'm leary of him. I think he is a bit overrated..not a bad player but i think since he plays for SAC his abilities are being Exaggerated. not a rip.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

If Christie is going to lose his job to anybody, it'll be Gerald Wallace.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

All you had to do was watch the World Championships and you would see what everybody was talking about


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Any team should be jealous of their depth... when it comes to arguing over Wallace or Turk to replace a guy like Christie... wow.

-Petey


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

they keep saying hedo is 6-10.i dont see that,but that is a moot point.i think in the kings scheme it really doesnt matter who starts.my take is you bring in the guy off the bench who is more the scorer.i think when it comes crunch time hedo will be in there with vlade,weber,peja and bibby.awesome display of basketball last night.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Nah, Hedo is great, but Christie's defense is badly needed in the starting line up. Hedo can easily be a starter for any team. He is far from overrated. If he were in Orlando, expect him to put up near T-Mac stats.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Adelman never changes his starting lineups. A few years back, he did not change the line up when Nick (Brick) Anderson and Corliss (Scoreless) Williamson were struggling and he had Peja on the bench.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

Christie will keep his starting job. Every team needs a Defensive stopper and Doug is one of the leagues best shut down guards. Hedo has made big improvements, size and overall game but having a tough defender as a starter will always be a huge benefit. Turko is another spark plug off of the bench and he plays quality mins. I wouldn't mind taking his offense as a starter, but they have enough scoring with CWebb, Bibbs & Peja. The Kings are DEEP and their rotation will help them out tremendously all year long.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Every bench needs someone who is unselfish and takes the open shot when it is presented to them - that description doesn't fit Christie, who is not concerned enough about his team, imho. 

He may appear to be a "stopper", but actually his not shooting wide open shots makes his defender NOT have to defend him and therefore leaves his opponent ready, willing, and able to double another King player. That is selfishness and not having a clue about what a player should do and that is to shoot when open and that *FORCES your opponent HAVE to guard you.*


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

6-10 is beleivable, assuming that he was measured at 6-8 in Europe... I recall someone saying that they do their measurements without shoes, so in the US, and with shoes that is a 1 inch growth...

-Petey


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> Nah, Hedo is great, but Christie's defense is badly needed in the starting line up. Hedo can easily be a starter for any team. He is far from overrated. If he were in Orlando, expect him to put up near T-Mac stats.


Your kidding me right? Near TMac stats? Get real. TMac is a better player than anyone on the Kings team, saying a guy on your bench would put up numbers close to his is insane.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Uh, Hedo isn't even starter and he's capable to scoring 20ppg night after night. He's also a pretty decent passer and rebounder. You bet he can put up near T-Mac stats in Orlando.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Does anyone second that opinon? Is anyone on the Kings realy in the riding for the MVP? No, not realy. Is TMac one of the leading canidates? Yes, he sure is. Saying a guy who doesnt even start is silly. Its not like Doug Kristy is an allstar, and Hedo doesnt even start over him. Hedo is a "good player" who will only get better. I dont think he'll ever be an allstar though. Bender is putting up stats as good as Hedo right now. Kwame is putting up even better stats up than Hedo. Is anyone crazy enough to say that Kwame or Bender could put up near TMac numbers? No. Hedo's a good player, but get real.


----------



## RangerC (Sep 25, 2002)

Hedo wouldn't put up McGrady numbers as the first option of a team, but he'd put up very nice, borderline-All-Star numbers. It's interesting that the Hedo-McGrady comparison was made because I've always thought of Hedo as a poor man's McGrady; Hedo isn't nearly as athletic as McGrady but otherwise their skill sets are very similar. Last year Hedo put up 16.6 ppg, 6.6 rpg, and 3.3 apg as a starter (10 games). It's no great stretch to think that with his own team and another year of seasoning Hedo could go for 20 ppg, 8 rpg, and 5 apg.

Oh, and I firmly expect Hedo to be starting for someone by the beginning of next season. He's just too good to only get 22 minutes of the bench. I really think that Sacramento should make a commitment to Hedo by next season; guys like Christie, Divac and even Webber are getting older but the quartet of Bibby, Hedo, Peja, and Gerald Wallace could give the Kings' the best PG/SG/SF combo in the league for many years to come (Peja is the oldest at 25 (and newly 25 at that)).


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

The thing you guys arent getting, is that if Hedo was on the Magic instead of TMac he still wouldnt be the best player on the team. Hes a bench player right now behind the mediocer player of Doug Christie.


----------



## the mail man (Oct 31, 2002)

doug is my, fav on the kings besides booby jackson, he truly does deserve to start for the kings.


----------



## RangerC (Sep 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> The thing you guys arent getting, is that if Hedo was on the Magic instead of TMac he still wouldnt be the best player on the team. Hes a bench player right now behind the mediocer player of Doug Christie.


Um... depending on Hill's health, Hedo would be the best player on the team (~17 ppg, ~7 rpg, and 3 apg as a starter - more productive than M. Miller and right around Hill's post-injury numbers). Hedo's on the bench right now because the team is loaded (Christie is an underrated player - 2nd team all-D, efficient on O (46% FG, 1.17 PSA) and fills up the stat sheet (4.6 rpg, 4.2 apg)). Did Kevin McHale suck because he came off the bench for the Celtics early in his career? I think not.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

You know, this little pack of biased Kings fans have got to stop. Get real guys. Hedo could not move to ANY team right now and be the best player. 

Nets - Kidd
Magic - TMac
6'ers - AI
Wiz - Stack
Heat - Jones
C's - Pierce
Knicks - Houston
Hawks - Robinson
Bulls - Rose
Pistons - Hamilton
Hornets - Davis
Pacers - O'Neal
Raptors - Vince
Cavs - Big Z
Bucks - Allen

Mav's - Dirk
Rockets - Francis
Wolves - KG
Spurs - Duncan
Nuggets - Posey
Jazz - Malone
Griz - Gasol
Sonics - Payton
LA - Kobe
Warriors - Jamison
Clippers - Brand
Suns - Marbury
Blazers - Sheed

Now, out of that list, who is Hedo better than? Who could he take the team from? No one. Maybe Posey, but hes playing great this year so I say Posey is better. But hey, lets even say I give you guys the Nuggets, thats one team where Hedo could be the man for 2 years or so before Nene and Skita took over. I know one thing, he sure wouldnt get 20, 8 and 5. Thats for sure. Get real Kings fans, being biased towards your team is one thing, but this is rediculous. Hedo being compared to TMac? Maybe Todd MacCullouch.


----------



## the mail man (Oct 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> You know, this little pack of biased Kings fans have got to stop. Get real guys. Hedo could not move to ANY team right now and be the best player.
> 
> Nets - Kidd
> ...


 The only team he might go on and be the best is the nuggets i mean james possey isnt really all that good. And sence denver lost bolth van exl and mcdyess hedo could possibly be the best on that team.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Yep. I agree. My only point is, there are so many players better than Turk out there and Kings fans are comparing him to McGrady. Thats just not right.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Okay, apparently you don't know about the old T-Mac. Just look at his stats when he was a STARTER in Toronto. His numbers were way lower than Hedo's, who is coming of the bench for Sac. Now once T-Mac got to a team of slugs like Orlando, all of a sudden he was putting up these big numbers. Are you saying that if Hedo goes to a team of slugs, there's not the slightest possibility that he can put up similar numbers?

I think if Hedo gets traded to a team like the Grizzlies, he'd get the recognition he deserves.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

ok. Im going to start another thread where since this is a little off topic. Come in and see the opinion of other fans.


----------

